# how to properly eq your amp...



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

here's an article about setting up an amp for optimal sound depending on the guitar/room size etc...

Amplifier equalisation hints


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Very interesting !!! 
Thanks !!!


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

This is a great topic and an interesting article. I will certainly give his suggestions a try and see what kind of results I get.

One thing he doesn't mention though is the use of the presence control.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Presence might be to taste, leave it off set it using his method then do the same but as the last control.
This method does make sense as every room is different.

Now just have to wait until everyone wakes up so I can try it, after lunch probably!!


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Personally, i start with the EQ set flat (which is a whole other discussion about tone stacks) and adjust to get the sound i want - which does depend on the room. I'm not EQing the guitar so much as the amp, so i rarely change eq settings when I switch between guitars.


----------

